# Sony NEX 5 Problem :/



## anthonynoble (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi there good evening! Ive done a fair few searches on google but I cant seem to find any discussion or answer about this problem so I am posting here in the hope that you fine folks may assist me 

*Basically, some pixels on my Nex 5n screen appear flickering (black or white)...like white noise?!
*
This weird pixelating issue doesnt seem to appear on any photos, but it does on the screen, and ruins my whole Nex experience!...I cant work out what it is! 

Help would be very appreciated as I am getting a new (more functional) lens for it this week!

thank you


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 14, 2013)

Call sony


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 14, 2013)

Sounds like it could be displaying clipped shadows and highlights.


----------



## anthonynoble (Feb 14, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Sounds like it could be displaying clipped shadows and highlights.



yes, yes it is! it appears on the edges of objects like on highlights I would say! Any idea what this is, what its caused by, or how I fix it?!


----------



## MOREGONE (Feb 14, 2013)

anthonynoble said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like it could be displaying clipped shadows and highlights.
> ...




This sounds like the focus peaking feature. Focus peaking can be enabled or disabled. What it does it tell you what is in focus, extremely helpful if your using manual lense adapted to NEX.

If it's not focus peaking it could be high lighting over or underexposed areas. You can test this in manual by extending the shutter speed to like a second to see if everything is blinking. Sounds like a feature, not a problem.

Just got my 5R so I am not 100% if it has the clipping feature.


----------



## anthonynoble (Feb 14, 2013)

> This sounds like the focus peaking feature. Focus peaking can be enabled or disabled. What it does it tell you what is in focus, extremely helpful if your using manual lense adapted to NEX.
> 
> If it's not focus peaking it could be high lighting over or underexposed areas. You can test this in manual by extending the shutter speed to like a second to see if everything is blinking. Sounds like a feature, not a problem.
> 
> Just got my 5R so I am not 100% if it has the clipping feature.



Ahh thank you muchly! I mustve turned this setting on recently whilst exploring the features, im silly  I wonder which option it is? I shall get looking!

google was most unhelpful on this whole issue so thanks again!


The only other issue im having is that I cant work out how to display the zoomed-in focus preview (not sure of the term for this ) in Direct Manual Focus (DMF) mode. 

Hmm


----------



## MOREGONE (Feb 14, 2013)

anthonynoble said:


> > The only other issue im having is that I cant work out how to display the zoomed-in focus preview (not sure of the term for this ) in Direct Manual Focus (DMF) mode.
> >
> > Hmm
> 
> ...


----------



## anthonynoble (Feb 14, 2013)

MOREGONE said:


> I believe you just adjust the focus on the lens itself and it will auto zoom in



Nah, it doesnt. Not in DMF (only in AF). cheers anyways tho


----------

